
US charging 412 in health fraud schemes worth $1.3B - cmahler7
https://apnews.com/a68ef749694140569d6ca6648d70bad5
======
Powerofmene
Again this is part of that pendulum swing. In an effort to combat low
reimbursement rates the government agreed to faster bill payment which in turn
lowered timeframes for quality/fraud control and the result is huge payments
on faudulent bills before the fraud is identified.

While the government did not pay out over a billion dollars, they likely paid
out $250 to $500 million before suspending payments. Little of the money will
be recouped and few will see any substantial jail time.

